# Puppies & bully sticks/bones/natural chew toys



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

To be completely honest with you I am not really sure. I think they're something you have to supervise though. My terrier will rip them apart and make them sort of soggy and then just start swallowing and gagging on the pieces (he's not very sharp), but in general I deem them to be pretty safe. 

Gryphon is 5 months old and I have given him a variety of dried meat chews, and he has consumed them with no issue. I think I started giving them to him at around 3 months, but I haven't given him a rawhide bone yet- my terrier is still very jealous of him getting anything, so it's been more so a matter of preserving my own sanity than my concern for safety. I just find it more manageable to give them chews that they can consume in a short period of time, rather than have something that lasts that my terrier is going to try and scrap over.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't give rawhide but I would start him with bullies ect. as soon as he comes home. No one needs a chewie more than a puppy.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I agree with CT girl, bully sticks are ideal for puppies! Just make sure you keep an eye on your pup when he/she is teething on one. They can break off a piece, which, when swallowed, will be digested. But sometimes a dog may gag on a chunk and you'll want to be there to be sure it's spit out or take the bully stick away when it gets small enough to be a choking hazard. You'll also want to offer the pup a lot of fresh water when it has a bully stick, they make a dog thirst. And, with a pup especially, "what goes in must come out" so be prepared for an extra potty break or two after a good bully stick chewing and water drinking session. How exciting to have a puppy on the way, enjoy every second of your fur bundle!!:dog:


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the advice! I definitely wouldn't be comfortable giving him any rawhide, but it sounds like a bully stick is a good option. Our breeder suggested waiting a few weeks until the puppy's just a bit older before givingg him bully sticks, so I'll do that, but when he's ready for it I've found a store here that sells locally produced, organic bully sticks (and tendons and other good chewies). For the first little while we'll see if he's satisfied with kongs and nylabones. I also found a great rubber toy that you put an empty water bottle in (so it crinkles when he chews on it), and an organic wool chewy thing that can go inside an old sock and be softer than a kong. I'm trying to not buy anything made in China (I just don't trust the quality), so I'll be keeping an eye out for other good puppy toys made in Canada or the US. The "big day" is either Thursday or Friday - so exciting!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

How exciting to bring home a new puppy! I agree with everyone that rawhide is not good for puppies,although my mpoox does have one .....it's just that it's bigger than she can manage to rip up....Having had large dogs in the past I would not give your spoo rawhide because they do like to swallow large 'chunks' and it can cause choking or blockages! Bully sticks are excellent but like any chew you still should supervise......also be careful about the size of any balls as they also can cause problems if too small!


----------

